# Sticky  Composer Guestbooks: Information and Index



## mmsbls

The Composer Guestbook Forum is a place for information, opinions, thoughts, and questions related to specific composers and their works. This thread contains information about the Composer Guestbook Forum as well as an index of all current guestbooks (composer threads).

*Information about the forum*:

_One Thread Per Composer_ - There should only be one thread for a given composer. Please check the index to see if the guestbook for the composer exists before starting a new one. If a second guestbook is created for a composer, the moderators will merge that thread with the original guestbook.

_Thread Title_ - Ideally the thread titles will simply be the composer's name.

_Thread Index_ - The following posts contain a full index of all composer guestbooks. The index is an alphabetical listing of composers along with the link to their guestbooks. The index will periodically be updated for new threads.


----------



## mmsbls

*Composer Guestbook Index: (A-B)*

Abel, Carl Friedrich (1723-1787): Abel, Carl Friedrich (1723-1787)
Abelardo, Nicanor (1893-1934): Nicanor Abelardo
Ablinger, Peter: Peter Ablinger (1959- )
Abrahamsen, Hans: Hans Abrahamsen (1952- )
Adams, John (1947-): John Adams
Adams, John Luther (1953-): John Luther Adams
Adès, Thomas (1971-): Thomas Adès
Adigozalov, Vasif (1935 - 2006): Vasif Adigozalov (1935 - 2006)
Agricola, Alexander (1446-1506): Agricola, Alexander (1446-1506)
Aho, Kalevi (1949-): Kalevi Aho
Akutagawa, Yasushi (1925-1989): Yasushi Akutagawa (1925-1989)
Albéniz, Isaac (1860-1909): Isaac Albéniz
Albero, Sebastián (1722-1756): Sebastian de albero !!
Albert, Stephen (1941-1992): Stephen Albert
Albinoni, Tomaso (1671-1751): Tomaso Albinoni
Alexandrov, Anatoly Nikolayevich (1888 - 1982): Anatoly Nikolayevich Alexandrov (1888 - 1982)
Alfonso X of Castile (1221 - 1284): Alfonso X of Castile (1221 - 1284)
Alfvén, Hugo (1872-1960): Hugo Alfvén
Ali-Zadeh, Franghiz (1947-): Firəngiz Əlizadə (Franghiz Ali-Zadeh)
Alkan, Charles-Valentine (1813-1888): Alkan
Allegri, Gregorio (1582 - 1652): Gregorio Allegri 1582 - 1652
Alvars, Elias Parish : Elias Parish Alvars
Alwyn, William (1905-1985): William Alwyn
Alyabyev, Alexander Aleksandrovich (1787 - 1851) : Alexander Aleksandrovich Alyabyev (1787 - 1851)
Alzedo, José Bernardo (1788-1878): José Bernardo Alzedo
Amirov, Fikret (1922-1984): Fikret Amirov
Anderson, Leroy (1908 -1975): Leroy Anderson
Andre, Mark : Mark Andre
Andriasov, Iosif Arshakovich (1933 - 2000): Iosif Arshakovich Andriasov (1933 - 2000)
Andriessen, Louis (1939-): Louis Andriessen
d'Anglebert, Jean-Henri (1629-1691): Jean-Henri d'Anglebert (1629-1691)
Anonymous: compositor anonimo
Antheil, George (1900-1959): Antheil, George (1900-1959)
Aranaz, Antonio de: Antonio de Aranaz
Arapov, Boris Alexandrovich (1905 - 1992): Boris Alexandrovich Arapov (1905 - 1992)
Arensky, Anton (1861-1906): Anton Arensky
Arkhangelsky, Alexander Andreyevich (1846 - 1924): Alexander Andreyevich Arkhangelsky (1846 - 1924)
Arcadelt, Jacques : Jacques Arcadelt
Arnell, Richard (1917-2009): British Composers: Richard Arnell
Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (1806-1826): Juan Crisóstomo de Arriaga
Arutiunian, Alexander Grigori (1920 - 2012): Alexander Grigori Arutiunian (1920 - 2012)
Artyomov, Vyacheslav Petrovich (1940- ): Vyacheslav Petrovich Artyomov (born 29 june 1940)
Asafyev, Boris Vladimirovich (1884 - 1949): Boris Vladimirovich Asafyev (1884 - 1949)
Ashton, Algernon (1859-1937): Algernon Ashton
Atterberg, Kurt (1887-1974): Kurt Atterberg
Ashley, Robert (1930-2014): Robert Ashley
Auber, Daniel François Esprit (1782 - 1871) : Daniel François Esprit Auber
Aucoin, Matthew : Matthew Aucoin
Auerbach, Lera (1973-): Lera Auerbach
Aulin, Tor (1866-1914) : Tor Aulin (1866-1914)
Auric, Georges (1899-1983): Auric, Georges (1899-1983) - one of Les Six
Avicenna; Avicenna
Avraamov, Arseny Mikhailovich (1886 - 1944): Arseny Mikhailovich Avraamov (1886 - 1944)
Avshalomov, Aaron (1894 - 1965): Aaron Avshalomov (1894 - 1965)
Azzaiolo, Filippo : Filippo Azzaiolo (obscur italian renaissance 16 th century composer)

Babbitt, Milton (1913-2011): Milton Babbitt
Bacewicz, Grażyna (1909-1969) : Grażyna Bacewicz (1909-1969)
Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel (1714-1788): Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach
Bach, Johann Christian (1735-1782): Johann Christian Bach
Bach, Johann Christoph Friedrich (1732-1795): Johann Christoph Friedrich Bach
Bach, Johann Ernst (1722-1777): Johann Ernst Bach 1722 - 1777
Bach, Johann Sebastian (1685-1750): Johann Sebastian Bach
Bach, PDQ: P.D.Q. Bach
Bach, WF: Wilhelm Friedemann Bach(WF Bach)
Badings, Henk 1907-1987 : Henk Badings 1907-1987
Bailie, Joanna : Joanna Bailie
Baird, Tadeusz: Tadeusz Baird (1928-1981)
Balakirev, Mily Alexeyevich (1837 - 1910): Mily Alexeyevich Balakirev (1837 - 1910)
Bantock: Granville Bantock
Barber: Samuel Barber (1910-1981)
Bargiel, Woldemar (1828 - 1897) : Woldemar Bargiel (1828 - 1897)
Barraqué, Jean (1928-1973): Barraqué, Jean (1928-1973)
Barrett, Richard: Richard Barrett
Bartok: Béla Bartók
Basner, Veniamin Efimovich (1925 - 1996): Veniamin Efimovich Basner (1925 - 1996)
Bates, Mason : Mason Bates
Bayle, François (1932-): Francois Bayle
Bax, Arnold (1883-1953): Arnold Bax
Beach, Amy (1867-1944): American Composer Corner: Amy Beach
Beethoven, Ludwig van (1770-1827): L. Beethoven
Bellini, Vincenzo (1801-1835): Vincenzo Salvatore Carmelo Francesco Bellini
Benda, Georg Anton : Georg Anton Benda
Bendix, Victor Emanuel (1851-1926) : Victor Emanuel Bendix (1851-1926)
Benjamin, Arthur: Arthur Benjamin
Bennett, William Sterndale (1816-1875) : William Sterndale Bennett (1816-1875)
Bennett, Richard Rodney (1936 - 2012) : Richard Rodney Bennett (1936 - 2012)
Bentzon, Niels Viggo (1919-2000): Niels Viggo Bentzon
Berezovsky, Maxim Sozontovych (1745 - 1777): Maxim Sozontovych Berezovsky 1745 - 1777
Berg, Alban (1885-1935): Alban Berg
Berg, Natanael (1879 - 1957) : Natanael Berg (1879 - 1957)
Berio, Luciano (1925-2003): Luciano Berio (1925 - 2003)
Berlioz, Hector (1803-1869): Hector Berlioz
Bernstein, Leonard (1918-1990): Leonard Bernstein
Bertali, Antonio (1605 - 1669): Antonio Bertali (1605 - 1669)
Bertrand, Christophe (1981-2010): Christophe Bertrand
Beving, Joep : Joep Beving
Berwald, Franz (1796-1868): Franz Berwald
Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von (1644-1704): Heinrich Biber
Billone, Pierluigi : Pierluigi Billone
Birtwistle, Harrison (1934-_: Harrison Birtwistle
Bizet, Georges (1838-1875): Georges Bizet
Blanter, Matvey (1903 - 1990): Matvey Blanter (1903 - 1990)
Bliss: Arthur Bliss
Bloch: Ernest Bloch
Blodek, Vilém (1834-1874) : Vilém Blodek (1834-1874)
Blow, John (1649 - 1708) : John Blow
Blumenfeld, Felix : Felix Blumenfeld
Boccherini: Luigi Boccherini
de Boeck, August : August de Boeck
Boellmann: Leon Boellmann
Boieldieu: François-Adrien Boieldieu
Børresen, Hakon : Hakon Børresen
Borge, Victor: Victor Borge
Borodin: Borodin
Bortkiewicz, Sergei: Sergei Bortkiewicz
Bortniansky, Dmitry (1751-1825): Dmitry Bortniansky (1751-1825)
Boulanger, Lili (1893-1918): Lili Boulanger
Boulez, Pierre: Pierre Boulez
Bourgeois, Derek: Derek Bourgeois
Bowen: York Bowen
Boyce: William Boyce
Braga Santos, Joly: Joly Braga Santos
Brahms: Johannes Brahms
Branca, Glenn: Glenn Branca
Branco, Freitas : Freitas Branco
Bray, Charlotte (1982-): Charlotte Bray
Brégent, Michel Goerge: Michel Goerge Brégent
Bretón, Tomás : Tomás Bretón
Brewaeys, Luc (1959-2015) : Luc Brewaeys (1959-2015)
Brian: Havergal Brian
Bridge: Frank Bridge
Britten: Benjamin Britten
Broschi, Riccardo (1698 - 1756) : Riccardo Broschi (1698 - 1756)
Browne, John (fl. c. 1490): John Browne
Bruch: Max Bruch
Bruckner: Anton Bruckner
Brumel, Antoine (1460-1520):Antoine Brumel (1460-1520)
Brzowski, Józef (1805-1888) :Józef Brzowski (1805-1888)
Bull: Dr John Bull
Bunin, Revolution Samuilovich (1924 - 1976): Revolution Samuilovich Bunin (1924 - 1976)
Bunin, Vladimir Vasilevich (1908-1970): Vladimir Vasilevich Bunin (1908-1970)
Burgmuller, Norbert: Norbert Burgmuller
Busnois, Antoine (1430 -1492) :Antoine Busnois (1430 -1492)
Busoni, Ferruccio (1866-1924): Ferruccio Busoni
Butterworth, George : George Butterworth
Buttner, Paul : Paul Buttner
Buxtehude, Dieterich (1637-1707): Dieterich Buxtehude
Byrd, William (1540-1623): William Byrd


----------



## mmsbls

*Composer Guestbook Index: (C - E)*

Cabezon, Antonio de: Antonio De Cabezon, mid 16th century Spanish composer who wrote keyboard works
Caccini, Francesca (1587 - 1641): Francesca Caccini (1587 - 1641)
Caccini ,Giulio (1551 - 1618) : Giulio Caccini (1551 - 1618)
Cage, John Milton Jr. (1912-1992): John Cage
Caldara, Antonio (1670 - 1736) : Antonio Caldara 1670 - 1736
Campra, André: André Campra
Cardew, Cornelius (1936-1981): Cornelius Cardew
Carissimi, Giacomo (1605 - 1674): Giacomo Carissimi (1605 - 1674)
Carlos Gomes, Antônio (1836-1896): Antônio Carlos Gomes (1836-1896)
O'Carolan, Turlough (1670-1738): O'Carolan
Carpenter, John Alden: John Alden Carpenter
Carter, Elliott (1908-2012): http://www.talkclassical.com/4025-elliot-carter.html
Carwithen, Doreen (1922-2003): Doreen Carwithen
Cascarino, Romeo (1922-2002): American Composer Corner: Romeo Cascarino
Casella, Alfredo : Alfredo Casella
Cassidy, Aaron (1976-): Aaron Cassidy 1976 -
Castello, Dario (c.1590-c.1658): Dario Castello
Castiglioni, Niccolò: niccolò castiglioni
Catoire, Georgy (1861-1926): Georgy Catoire
Cavalli, Francesco (1602 - 1675): Francesco Cavalli (1602 - 1675)
Chabrier, Emmanuel (1841-1894): Emmanuel Chabrier
Chadwick, George Whitefield: American Composer Corner: George Whitefield Chadwick
de Chancelier, Philippe (1160-1235) : Philippe le Chancelier (1160-1235)
Charpentier, Marc-Antoine (1643-1704): Marc-Antoine Charpentier (1643-1704)
Chausson, Ernest (1855-1899): Ernest Chausson
Chavez, Carlos : Carlos Chavez
Cherubini, Luigi (1760-1842): Luigi Cherubini (1760-1842)
Chesnokov, Pavel Grigorievich (1877 - 1944): Pavel Grigorievich Chesnokov (1877 - 1944)
Chin, Unsuk (1961-): Unsuk Chin
Chopin: Frederic Chopin
Ciconia, Johannes (c. 1370-1412): Ciconia
Cilio, Luciano : Luciano Cilio
Ciurlionis, Mikalojus: Mikalojus Konstantinas Čiurlionis
Clarke, Rebecca (1886-1979): Rebecca Clarke
Clemens non Papa, Jacob (c.1510-1555/6): Clemens Non Papa, Jacob (c.1510/5-1555/6) = Jacob Clement
Clement, Franz Joseph : Franz Joseph Clement
Clementi, Muzio (1752-1832): Muzio Clementi
Cliffe, Frederic : Frederic Cliffe
Clyne, Anna: Anna Clyne
Coates, Eric: Eric Coates
Coates, Gloria: Gloria Coates
Coelho, Manuel Rodrigues: Manuel Rodrigues Coelho-very early Portuguese composer of keyboard works
de Coincy, Gautier (1177-1236) : Gautier de Coincy (1177-1236)
Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel: Samuel Coleridge-Taylor
Converse, Frederick Shepherd : Frederick Shepherd Converse
Cooper, Jacob : Jacob Cooper
Copland, Aaron (1900-1990): Aaron Copland (1900 - 1990)
Corelli: Arcangelo Corelli
Couperin, F.: Francois Couperin
Couperin, Louis (1626(?) - 1661): Louis Couperin (1626(?) - 1661)
Cowell, Henry: Henry Cowell
Cras, Jean (1879-1932): Jean Cras - Composer and Naval Officer
Créquillon, Thomas : Thomas Crécquillon works fascinating, nothing but pure magic clearly underated!
Creshevsky, Noah: Noah Creshevsky
Creston, Paul: American Composer Corner: Paul Creston
Crumb, George (1929-): http://www.talkclassical.com/32515-crumb-george-1929-a.html
Crusell, Bernhard Henrik : Bernhard Henrik Crusell
Cui, César (1835-1918): César Cui
Czerny, Carl (1791-1857): Carl Czerny

d'Anglebert, Jean-Henri (1629-1691): Jean-Henri d'Anglebert (1629-1691)
Dallapiccola, Luigi (1904-1975): Luigi Dallapiccola
Danzi, Franz Ignaz : Franz Ignaz Danzi
Dargomyzhsky, Alexander Sergeyevich (1813 - 1869): Alexander Sergeyevich Dargomyzhsky (1813 - 1869)
Davies, Peter Maxwell: Sir Peter Maxwell Davies
de Vitry, Philippe (1291 - 1361): Philippe de Vitry (1291 - 1361)
Debussy, Claude (1862-1918): Claude Debussy
Decaux, Abel (1869-1943): Abel Decaux
Degtyarev, Stepan Anikiyevich (1766 - 1813): Stepan Anikiyevich Degtyarev (1766 - 1813)
Delibes, Léo (1836-1891): Leo Delibes
Delius, Frederick (1862-1934): Frederick Delius
Denisov, Edison (1929-1996): Edison Denisov
de Sayve, Lambert : Ha!!! behold thee name Lambert de Sayve 17 century flemish key composer !
Desyatnikov, Leonid Arkadievich (1955- ): Leonid Arkadievich Desyatnikov (born 16 October 1955)
Deutscher, Alma: Alma Deutscher
Devienne: François Devienne
de Wert, Giaches (1535 - 1596): Giaches de Wert (1535 - 1596)
Dhomont, Francis (1926-): Francis Dhomont
Diamond, David: American Composer Corner: David Diamond
d'Indy, Vincent : Vincent d'Indy
Dittersdorf: Karl Ditters von Dittersdorf
Dlugoszewski, Lucia: Dlugoszewski, Lucia (1931 - 2000)
Dobrzyński, Ignacy Feliks : Ignacy Feliks Dobrzyński
Dobrowen, Issay Alexandrovich (1891 - 1953): Issay Alexandrovich Dobrowen (1891 - 1953)
Eugen Doga, Eugen (1937- ): Eugen Doga (born 1937)
Dohnanyi: Ernő Dohnányi
Domeniconi, Carlo (1947- ): Carlo Domeniconi (b.1947)
Donatoni, Franco (1927 - 2000): Franco Donatoni
Dopper, Cornelis : Cornelis Dopper
Dorman, Avner: Avner Dorman
Dornel, Louis-Antoine (1685 - 1765): Louis-Antoine Dornel
Dowland: John Dowland
Draeseke: Felix Draeseke
Druzhinin, Fyodor Serafimovich (1932 - 2007): Fyodor Serafimovich Druzhinin (1932 - 2007)
Dubois, Théodore : Théodore Dubois
Dufay, Guillaume: Guillaume Dufay
Dufourt, Hugues: Hugues Dufourt
Dukas, Paul: Paul Dukas
Duke, Vernon = Vladimir Aleksandrovich Dukelsky (1903 -1969): Vernon Duke = Vladimir Aleksandrovich Dukelsky (1903 -1969)
Dunstable (1390-1453), John : John Dunstable (1390-1453)
Duparc, Henri: Henri Duparc
Duruflé, Maurice: Maurice Duruflé (1902-86)
Dussek, Jan Ladislav (1760-1812): Jan Ladislav Dussek
Dutilleux, Henri (1916-2013): What's The Deal With Henri Dutilleux?
Dvarionas, Balys (1904 - 1972): Balys Dvarionas (1904 - 1972)
Dvorak: Antonin Dvorak
Dzerzhinsky, Ivan Ivanovich (1909 - 1978): Ivan Ivanovich Dzerzhinsky (1909 - 1978)

Eberl, Anton: Anton Eberl
Egk, Werner: Werner Egk
Eisler, Hanns (1898-1962): Hanns Eisler (1898-1962)
Elgar, Edward (1857-1934): Edward Elgar
Eller, Heino (1887 - 1970): Heino Eller (1887 - 1970)
Ellington, "Duke" (1899-1974): Duke Ellington
Enescu, Georges (1881-1955): George Enescu
Englert, Giuseppe (1927 - 2007): Giuseppe Englert
Englund, Einar (1916-1999): Einar Englund
Eötvös, Peter (1944-): Peter Eötvös
Eshpai, Andrei Yakovlevich (1925 - 2015): Andrei Yakovlevich Eshpai (1925 - 2015)
Estrada, Julio (1943-): Julio Estrada (b. 1943)


----------



## mmsbls

*Composer Guestbook Index: (F -I)*

Falla, Manuel de (1876-1946): Manuel de Falla
Farnaby, Giles (c.1563-1640): Giles Farnaby
Farrenc, Louise: Louise Farrenc
Fasch, Johann Friedrich: Fasch, Johann Friedrich
Fatsius, Johann Heinrich (c1760 - post 1810): Johann Heinrich Fatsius (ca. 1760 - after 1810
Fauré, Gabriel (1845-1924): Gabriel Fauré [1845 - 1924]
Feinberg, Samuel (1890-1962): Feinberg
Feldman, Morton (1926-1987): Morton Feldman
Ferneyhough, Brian (1943-): Brian Ferneyhough
Fesch, Willem (1687-1761): Willem de Fesch
Fibich, Zdenek: Zdenek Fibich - a composer well worth discovering
Field, John: John Field
Filippenko, Arkady Dmitriyevich (1912 - 1983): Arkady Dmitriyevich Filippenko (1912 - 1983)
Filtsch: Carl Filtsch (1830-1845)
Finch, Ronald: Ronald Finch
Fine, Irving (1914 - 1962): Irving Fine
Finnissy, Michael: Michael Finnissy
Finzi, Gerald (1901-1956): Gerald Finzi
Firsova, Elena Olegovna (1950- ): Elena Olegovna Firsova (born 21 march 1950)
Fischer, Johann Caspar Ferdinand (1656 - 1746): Johann Caspar Ferdinand Fischer (1656 - 1746)
Fleishman, Veniamin Iosifovich (1913 -1941): Veniamin Iosifovich Fleishman (1913 -1941)
Foerster, Josef Bohuslav : Josef Bohuslav Foerster
Folds, John (1880-1939): John Foulds (1880 - 1939)
Fomin, Yevstigney Ipat'yevich (1761 - 1800): Yevstigney Ipat'yevich Fomin (1761 - 1800)
Fonata, Giovanni Battista (c.1580/9-c.1630): Giovanni Battista Fontana
Foote, Arthur: Arthur Foote
Forqueray, Antoine (1672-1745): Antoine Forqueray (1672-1745)
Forsyth, Cecil : Cecil Forsyth
Foss, Lukas (1922-2009): Foss, Lukas (1922-2009)
Françaix Jean (1912-1997): http://www.talkclassical.com/48582-jean-francaix.html
Franck, César (1822-1890): César Franck (1822-1890)
Frederic II of Prussia: Frederic II of Prussia
Frenkel, Yan Abrahamovich (1929-1989): Yan Abrahamovich Frenkel (1929-1989)
Frescobaldi, Girolamo Alessandro (1583-1643): Girolamo Frescobaldi
Froberger, Johann Jakob (1616 - 1667) : Johann Jakob Froberger (1616 - 1667)
Fröhlich, Johannes Frederik : Johannes Frederik Fröhlich
Furrer, Beat (1954-): Beat Furrer
Furtwangler, Wilhelm (1886-1954): Wilhelm Furtwangler
Fux Johann Joseph {1660 - 1741} : Johann Joseph Fux {1660 - 1741}.

Gabrieli, Giovanni (1557 - 1612): Giovanni Gabrieli (1557 - 1612)
Galuppi, Baldasare (1706-85): Baldassare Galuppi
Galynin, German Germanovich (1922 - 1966): German Germanovich Galynin (1922 - 1966)
Gandolfi, Michael (1956-): Michael Gandolfi
Garayev, Gara (Qara Qarayev) (1918 - 1982): Gara Garayev (Qara Qarayev) 1918 - 1982
Gautier de Coincy (1177-1236): Gautier de Coincy (1177-1236)
Gavrilin, Valery Aleksandrovich (1939 - 1999): Valery Aleksandrovich Gavrilin (1939 - 1999)
Ge Gan-ru (1954-): Ge Gan-ru (1954-)
Geminiani, Francesco: Francesco Geminiani
Gerbič, Fran : Fran Gerbič
Gernsheim, Friedrich (1839-1916): Friedrich Gernsheim
Gershwin, George (1898-1937): George Gershwin
Gesualdo, Carlo (1560-1613): Carlo Gesualdo
Gibbons, Orlando: Orlando Gibbons
Gilson, Paul : Paul Gilson
Ginastera, Alberto (1916-1983): Alberto Ginastera (1916-1983)
Giulani, Mauro: Mauro Giuliani
Glass, Louis : Louis Glass
Glass, Philip: Philip Glass (1937-)
Glazunov: http://www.talkclassical.com/17322-alexandr-konstantinovich-glazunov.html
Gliere: Reinhold Gliere
Glinka: Mikhail Glinka
Globokar, Vinko (1934-): Vinko Globokar
Glonti: Felix Glonti (1927 - )
Glorieux, Francois: François Glorieux
Gluck: Somewhat Obscure Composers 2: Gluck
Gnessin, Mikhail Fabianovich (1883 - 1957): Mikhail Fabianovich Gnessin (1883 - 1957)
Godard, Benjamin : Benjamin Godard
Goedicke, Alexander Fyodorovich (1877 - 1957): Alexander Fyodorovich Goedicke (1877 - 1957)
Goldmark: Karl Goldmark
Golovanov, Nikolai Semyonovich (1891 - 1953): Nikolai Semyonovich Golovanov (1891 - 1953)
Golovin, Andrey Ivanovich (1950- ): Andrey Ivanovich Golovin (born 11 august 1950)
Golubev, Evgeny Kirillovich (1910 - 1988): Evgeny Kirillovich Golubev (1910 - 1988)
Gombert, Nicolas (c.1495-c.1560): Nicolas Gombert
Górecki, Henryk (1933-2010): Górecki, Henryk (1933-2010)
Gosfield, Annie (1960): Annie Gosfield
Gossec, François-Joseph : François-Joseph Gossec
Gough: Helena Gough
Gould, Morton (1913-1996): Morton Gould
Gounod: Charles Gounod
Gouvy, Louis Théodore (1819-1898): Gouvy, Louis Théodore (1819-1898)
Grainger: Percy Grainger
Granados: Enrique Granados
Grechaninov: Alexander Grechaninov
Grether, Carlos: Carlos Grether
Grieg, Edvard (1843-1907): Edvard Grieg
Griffes, Charles (1884-1920): American Composer Corner: Charles Griffes
Grime, Helen: [urlhttp://www.talkclassical.com/35400-helen-grime-1981-a.html[/url]
Grisey, Gérard (1946-1998): Gérard Grisey (1946-1998)
Grofe, Ferde (1892-1972): Ferde Grofé
Gruber: Franz Gruber
Gubaidulina, Sofia (1931-): Sofia Gubaidulina
Guilmant, Alexandre : Alexandre Guilmant
Gulak-Artemovsky, Semyon Stepanovych (Semen Hulak-Artemovsky) (1813 - 1873):Semyon Stepanovych Gulak-Artemovsky (Semen Hulak-Artemovsky) (1813 - 1873)

Haas, Georg Friedrich (1953-): Georg Friedrich Haas (1953 - )
Haas, Pavel (1899-1944): Pavel Haas
Hadley, Henry Kimball: American Composer Corner: Henry Kimball Hadley
Hägg, Jakob : Jakob Hägg
Hajibeyov, Niyazi (1912 - 1987): Niyazi Hajibeyov (1912 - 1987)
Hajibeyov,Soltan (Sultan Gadzhibekov) (1919 - 1974): Soltan Hajibeyov (Sultan Gadzhibekov) (1919 - 1974)
Halévy, Fromental 1799-1862 : Fromental Halévy 1799-1862
Halvorsen, Johan : Johan Halvorsen
Handel: George Frideric Handel
Hanson, Howard: American Composer Corner: Howard Hanson
Hardin, Louis "Moondog": Louis Hardin AKA "Moondog"
Harrington: Jeffrey Harrington
Harris, Roy: Roy Harris
Harrison, Lou: Lou Harrison
Harrison, Michael: Michael Harrison
Hartmann, Emil : Emil Hartmann
Hartmann, Johan Peter Emilius : Johan Peter Emilius Hartmann
Hartmann, Karl Amadeus: Karl Amadeus Hartmann
de Hartmann, Thomas Alexandrovich (1885 - 1956): Thomas Alexandrovich de Hartmann (1885 - 1956)
Harty, Hamilton : Hamilton Harty
Harvey, Jonathan: Jonathan Harvey
Hasse, Johann Adolph: Johann Adolph Hasse
Hauer, Josef Matthias (1883 - 1959): Josef Matthias Hauer
Haydn, Josef: Haydn
Haydn, Michael: Michael Haydn
Heinichen, Johann David (1681 - 1729): Johann David Heinichen (1681 - 1729)
Heinrich: Anthony Phillip Heinrich
Henze, Hans Werner: Hans Werner Henze
Herbert, Victor: Victor Herbert
Hermmann, Bernard: Bernard Herrmann
Hersch, Michael: Michael Hersch
Herschel William: Sir William Herschel
Herzogenberg, Heinrich von (1843 - 1900): Heinrich von Herzogenberg
Herz, Henri (1803 - 1888): Henri Herz (1803 - 1888)
Heseltine, Philp Arnold (1894-1930) aka Warlock, Peter : Philip Heseltine "Peter Warlock"
Hespos, Hans-Joachim: Hans-Joachim Hespos
Hétu, Jacque: Jacque hétu
Higdon, Jennifer (1962-): Jennifer Higdon
Hilarion (Alfeyev) (1966- ): Hilarion (Alfeyev) (born 24 July 1966)
Hildegard of Bingen : Hildegard of Bingen
Hill, Alfred (1869-1960): Hill, Alfred (1869-1960)
Hillborg, Anders: Anders Hillborg
Hiller, Ferdinand: Ferdinand Hiller
Hindemith: Paul Hindemith (1895-1963)
Höller, York: York Höller
Holmboe, Vagn (1909-1996): Vagn Holmboe
Holmès, Augusta : Augusta Holmès
Holst, Gustav : Gustav Holst
Honegger: Arthur Honegger
Horneman, Christian Frederik Emil : Christian Frederik Emil Horneman
Hosokawa, Toshio: Toshio Hosokawa
Hovhaness: Alan Hovhaness
Howells: Herbert Howells
Huber, Hans : Hans Huber
Hume Tobias (c1579 - 1645) : Tobias Hume (c1579 - 1645)
Hummel: Johann Nepomuk Hummel
Humperdinck, Engelbert: Engelbert Humperdinck

Ibert, Jacques (1890-1962): Jacques Ibert
Ichmouratov, Airat Rafailovich (1973): Airat Rafailovich Ichmouratov (born 28 June 1973)
Ifukube: Akira Ifukube
d'Indy, Vincent : Vincent d'Indy
Ippolitov-Ivanov: Ippolitov-Ivanov
Ireland: John Ireland
Ivanovs, Jānis (1906 - 1983): Jānis Ivanovs (1906 - 1983)
Ives: Charles Ives


----------



## mmsbls

*Composer Guestbook Index: (J - L)*

Jackson, Joe: Joe Jackson, does he qualify based on this wacky...
Jacquet (de La Guerre), Élisabeth (1665 - 1729) : Élisabeth Jacquet de La Guerre, 1665 - 1729.
Jadassohn, Salomon: Salomon Jadassohn
Jadin, Hyacinthe : Hyacinthe Jadin
Jaëll, Marie Trautmann : Marie Trautmann Jaëll
Janacek, Leos: Leos Janacek
Janequin, Clément (c.1485-1558): Clément Janequin
Janiewicz, Feliks: Feliks Janiewicz
Jarrett, Keith: Keith Jarrett
Jelski, Michał : Michał Jelski
Jenkins, John (1592-1678): John Jenkins (1592-1678)
Jenkins, Karl: Karl Jenkins -- your thoughts?
Jirásek, Jan (1953-): Jirásek, Jan (1955-)
Johnston, Ben (1926-): Ben Johnston
Joachim, Joseph : Joseph Joachim
Jongen, Joseph : Joseph Jongen
Joplin: Scott Joplin
Josquin Des Prez: Josquin Des Prez

Kabalevsky, Dmitry Borisovich (1904 - 1987): Dmitry Borisovich Kabalevsky (1904 - 1987)
Kagel, Mauricio (1931 - 2008): Mauricio Kagel
Kalniņš, Imants (1941): Imants Kalniņš (born 26 may 1941)
Kalinnikov, Vasily Sergeyevich (1866 - 1901): Vasily Sergeyevich Kalinnikov (1866 - 1901)
Kalliwoda, Johann Wenzel : Johann Wenzel Kalliwoda
Kapp, Artur (1878 - 1952): Artur Kapp (1878 - 1952)
Kapp, Eugen (1908 - 1996): Eugen Kapp (1908 - 1996)
Kapp, Villem (1913 - 1964): http://www.talkclassical.com/49450-villem-kapp-1913-1964-a.html
Kapralova, Vitezslava : Vitezslava Kapralova
Kapustin: http://www.talkclassical.com/15695-nikolai-kapustin.html
Karavaichuk, Oleg Nikolayevich (1927 - 2016): http://www.talkclassical.com/49465-oleg-nikolayevich-karavaichuk-1927-a.html
Karganoff, Genari Osipovich (Karganov, Korganov) (1858-1890): http://www.talkclassical.com/49860-genari-osipovich-karganoff-karganov.html
Karlowicz: http://www.talkclassical.com/5629-mieczyslaw-karlowicz.html
Kaski: http://www.talkclassical.com/8164-heino-kaski.html
Kasparov, Yuri Sergeyevich (1955- ): http://www.talkclassical.com/49759-yuri-sergeyevich-kasparov-born.html
Kennekuk: http://www.talkclassical.com/5991-american-composer-corner-chief.html
Kernis, Aaron Jay: http://www.talkclassical.com/4202-aaron-jay-kernis.html
Ketelbey: http://www.talkclassical.com/4880-albert-william-ket-lbey.html
Khachaturyan, Aram (1903 - 1978): http://www.talkclassical.com/12964-aram-khachaturyan-1903-1978-a.html
Khachaturian, Karen Surenovich (1920 - 2011): http://www.talkclassical.com/49116-karen-surenovich-khachaturian-1920-a.html
Khandoshkin, Ivan Yevstafyevich (1747 - 1804): http://www.talkclassical.com/49975-ivan-yevstafyevich-khandoshkin-1747-a.html
Khrennikov, Tikhon Nikolayevich (1913 - 2007): http://www.talkclassical.com/49466-tikhon-nikolayevich-khrennikov-1913-a.html
Khudoyan, Adam Geghami (1921 - 2000): http://www.talkclassical.com/49468-adam-geghami-khudoyan-1921-a.html
Khvoshchinsky, Sergey (1957- ): http://www.talkclassical.com/49765-sergey-khvoshchinsky-born-1957-a.html
Kiel , Friedrich (1821-1885): http://www.talkclassical.com/50463-friedrich-kiel.html
Kilar: http://www.talkclassical.com/5981-wojciech-kilar.html
Klami, Uuno : Uuno Klami
Klebanov, Dmitri Lvovich (1907 - 1987): http://www.talkclassical.com/49469-dmitri-lvovich-klebanov-1907-a.html
Klengel, Julius : Julius Klengel
Klughardt, August : August Klughardt
Knaifel, Alexander Aronovich (1943- ): http://www.talkclassical.com/49730-alexander-aronovich-knaifel-born.html
Kodaly: http://www.talkclassical.com/4720-zolt-n-kod-ly.html
Kokkonen, Joonas : Joonas Kokkonen
Kopylov, Alexander Alexandrovich (Kopilov) (1854 - 1911): http://www.talkclassical.com/49854-alexander-alexandrovich-kopylov-kopilov.html
Koreshchenko, Arseny Nikolayevich (1870 - 1921): http://www.talkclassical.com/49934-arseny-nikolayevich-koreshchenko-1870-a.html
Korndorf, Nikolai Sergeevich (1947 - 2001): http://www.talkclassical.com/49740-nikolai-sergeevich-korndorf-1947-a.html
Korngold, Erich Wolfgang: http://www.talkclassical.com/8586-erich-wolfgang-korngold.html
Kosenko, Viktor Stepanovych : Viktor Stepanovych Kosenko
Koussevitzky, Serge Alexandrovich (1874 - 1951): http://www.talkclassical.com/49936-serge-alexandrovich-koussevitzky-1874-a.html
Kozlovsky, Osip Antonovich (Joseph, Iosif Kozlowsky) (1757 - 1831): http://www.talkclassical.com/49976-osip-antonovich-kozlovsky-joseph.html
Kraus, Joseph Martin: http://www.talkclassical.com/13540-joseph-martin-kraus.html
Krein, Alexander Abramovich (1883 - 1951): http://www.talkclassical.com/49475-alexander-abramovich-krein-1883-a.html
Krein,Julian Grigorovich (1913 - 1996): http://www.talkclassical.com/50074-julian-grigorovich-krein-1913-a.html
Krenek, Ernst: http://www.talkclassical.com/12980-ernst-krenek-1900-1991-a.html
Krumpholz, Jean-Baptiste (1742-90): http://www.talkclassical.com/50405-jean-baptiste-krumpholz-1742-a.html
Kuhlau, Friedrich: http://www.talkclassical.com/18765-friedrich-kuhlau.html
Kuhnau, Johann: http://www.talkclassical.com/22060-johann-kuhnau.html
Kurakina, Natalia Ivanovna (1766-1831): http://www.talkclassical.com/49992-natalia-ivanovna-kurakina-1766-a.html
Kurpiński, Karol (1785-1857): http://www.talkclassical.com/28558-karol-kurpi-ski.html
Kurtág, György: http://www.talkclassical.com/33771-gy-rgy-kurt-g.html
Kvernadze, Bidzina (Cvernadze) (1928 - 2010): http://www.talkclassical.com/49476-bidzina-kvernadze-cvernadze-1928-a.html

Lachenmann, Helmut (1935-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39246-helmut-lachenmann.html
Lalo, Édouard (1823-1892): http://www.talkclassical.com/50485-douard-lalo.html
Langgaard: http://www.talkclassical.com/4901-rued-langgaard.html
Lachner, Franz; Ignaz; Vinzenz: http://www.talkclassical.com/25985-lachner-brother-franz-ignaz.html
Lang, David (1957-): http://www.talkclassical.com/39484-david-lang-1957-a.html
Lange-Müller, Peter Erasmus : Peter Erasmus Lange-Müller
Langgaard, Siegfried : Siegfried Langgaard
Larsson: http://www.talkclassical.com/6740-lars-erik-larsson.html
Lassus, Orlande de (1530/2-1594): http://www.talkclassical.com/29605-orlande-de-lassus.html
Lauber, Joseph : Joseph Lauber
Lawes,Henry (1559 - 1662): Henry Lawes (1559 - 1662)
Lawes, William: http://www.talkclassical.com/21021-william-lawes.html
Leclair, Jean-Marie (1697-1764): http://www.talkclassical.com/29735-jean-marie-leclair.html
Leifs: http://www.talkclassical.com/8407-jon-leifs.html
Leighton, Kenneth: http://www.talkclassical.com/16562-kenneth-leighton.html
Lekeu, Guillaume (1870-1894): http://www.talkclassical.com/10752-guillaume-lekeu.html
Leman, Albert Semionovich (1915 - 1998): http://www.talkclassical.com/49485-albert-semionovich-leman-1915-a.html
Lemba. Artur : Artur lemba
Lemeland, Aubert (1932-2010): http://www.talkclassical.com/25088-lemeland-aubert.html
Leo, Leonardo: http://www.talkclassical.com/15232-leonardo-leo-1694-1744-a.html
León, Tania (1943-): Tania León (b. 1943) - 2021 Pullitzer Prize winner
Leonarda, Isabella: http://www.talkclassical.com/37740-isabella-leonarda-6-september.html
Léonin: http://www.talkclassical.com/23163-l-onin-1150-1201-a.html
Lepin, Anatoly Yakovlevich (1907 - 1984): http://www.talkclassical.com/49486-anatoly-yakovlevich-lepin-1907-a.html
Levitin, Yuri Abramoviсh (1912 - 1993): http://www.talkclassical.com/49488-yuri-abramovi-h-levitin.html
Ligeti, György (1923-2006): http://www.talkclassical.com/16940-gy-rgy-ligeti.html
Lilburn: http://www.talkclassical.com/5907-douglas-lilburn.html
Lindberg, Magnus: http://www.talkclassical.com/20315-magnus-lindberg.html
Linko, Ernst Fredrik : Ernst Fredrik Linko
Liszt, Franz (1811-1886): http://www.talkclassical.com/4554-franz-liszt.html
Lloyd, George : George Lloyd
Locatelli, Pietro Antonio (1695 - 1754) : Pietro Antonio Locatelli (1695 - 1754)
Locke, Matthew (c. 1621-1688): http://www.talkclassical.com/26353-matthew-locke.html
Loewe, Carl (1796-1869): http://www.talkclassical.com/20033-loewe-carl.html
Lopatnikoff, Nikolai (1903-1976): http://www.talkclassical.com/32521-lopatnikoff-nicolai-1903-1976-a.html
López, Francisco: http://www.talkclassical.com/36421-l-pez-francisco-1964-a.html
Lokshin, Aleksandr Lazarevich (1920 - 1987): http://www.talkclassical.com/49495-aleksandr-lazarevich-lokshin-1920-a.html
Lourié, Arthur-Vincent (1892 - 1966): http://www.talkclassical.com/49688-arthur-vincent-louri-1892-a.html
Lucier, Alvin: http://www.talkclassical.com/35749-alvin-lucier.html
Ludford, Nicholas (1485 - 1557): http://www.talkclassical.com/41168-nicholas-ludford.html
Lüdig, Mihkel : Mihkel lüdig
Lully, Jean-Baptiste (1632-1687): http://www.talkclassical.com/25050-jean-baptiste-lully.html
Lutoslawski, Witold (1913-1994): http://www.talkclassical.com/5083-witold-lutos-awski.html
Luzzaschi, Luzzasco (c.1545-1607): http://www.talkclassical.com/40190-luzzaschi-luzzasco-c-1545-a.html
Lyadov, Anatoly (1855-1914): http://www.talkclassical.com/47631-anatoly-lyadov-1855-1914-a.html
Lyapunov, Sergei (1859-1924): http://www.talkclassical.com/14303-sergei-lyapunov.html
Lyatoshynsky, Boris (1895-1968): http://www.talkclassical.com/32588-boris-lyatoshynsky.html
Lysenko, Mykola Vitaliyovych (1842 - 1912): http://www.talkclassical.com/50007-mykola-vitaliyovych-lysenko-1842-a.html


----------



## mmsbls

*Composer Guestbook Index: (M -Q)*

MacCunn: Hamish MacCunn
MacDowell: Edward MacDowell
Machaut, Guillaume de: Guillaume de Machaut
Machavariani, Aleksandr (1913-1995): Aleksandr Machavariani (1913-1995)
MacMillan: James MacMillan
Maconchy: Elizabeth Maconchy
Maderna, Bruno (1920-1973): Bruno Maderna
Madetoja, Leevi : Leevi Madetoja
Maier, Amanda Röntgen- (1853-1894): Amanda Maier
Mägi, Ester (1922- ):Ester Mägi (born 10 january 1922)
Magnard, Albéric (1865-1914): Albéric Magnard
Mahler, Gustav (1860-1911): Mahler
Makarova, Nina Vladimirovna (1908 -1976): Nina Vladimirovna Makarova (1908 -1976)
Malikov, Arif (Melikov) (1933- ): Arif Malikov (Melikov) (born 13 september 1933)
Malling, Otto : Otto Malling
Manchicourt: Manchicourt
Mansurian, Tigran Yeghiayi (1939- ): Tigran Yeghiayi Mansurian (born 27 January 1939)
Markevitch, Igor Borisovitch (1912 - 1983): Igor Borisovitch Markevitch (1912 - 1983)
Márquez, Arturo (1950-): Arturo Marquez
Márta, István (1952-): Istvan Marta
Martin, Frank (1890-1974): Frank Martin
Martinů, Bohuslav (1890-1959): Bohuslav Martinu
Martucci, Giuseppi: Giuseppi Martucci
Martynov, Vladimir Ivanovich (1946- ): Vladimir Ivanovich Martynov (born 20 February 1946)
Masianka, David (1943-): David Maslanka
Mathias, William: William Mathias (1934-92)
Mathieu, André : André Mathieu
Matsudaira, Yoritsune: Yoritsune Matsudaira 1907-2001
Matyushin, Mikhail Vasilyevich (1861 - 1934): Mikhail Vasilyevich Matyushin (1861 - 1934)
Mayer, Emilie Luise Friderica : Emilie Luise Friderica Mayer
Maykapar, Samuel Moiseyevich (1867 - 1938): Samuel Moiseyevich Maykapar (1867 - 1938)
Mayr, Simon : Simon Mayr
Mayuzumi, Toshiro: Toshiro Mayuzumi (1929-1997)
McGibbon, William (1690 - 1756): William McGibbon (1690 - 1756)
McKay, George Frederick: American Composer Corner: George Frederick McKay
McKinley, William Thomas: William Thomas McKinley
McPhee, Colin (1900-1964): McPhee, Colin (1900-1964)
Medinš, Jāzeps : Jāzeps Medinš
Medtner, NiKolai (1880-1951): Nikolai Medtner
Mehul: Étienne Méhul
Melartin, Erkki: Erkki melartin
Mendelssohn, Fanny (1805-1847): Fanny Mendelssohn
Mendelssohn, Felix (1809-1847): Felix Mendelssohn
Mennin, Peter: Peter Mennin
Merulo, Claudio (1533-1601): Claudio Merulo (1533-1601)
Messiaen, Olivier (1908-1992): Olivier Messiaen
Meyerbeer, Giacomo : Giacomo Meyerbeer
Mieczyslaw, Karlowicz: Mieczysław Karłowicz
Miki, Minoru: Minoru Miki
Milhaud, Darius (1892-1974): Milhaud, Darius (1892-1974)
Miyoshi, Akira (1933 - 2013): Akira Miyoshi
Moeran, Ernest (1894-1950): EJ Moeran
Molter, Johann Melchior: Johann Melchior Molter
Mompou, Federico (1893-1987): Federico Mompou
Mondonville, Jean-Joseph de (1711-1772): Jean-Joseph de Mondonville
Monn: Georg Mathias Monn
Monteverdi, Claudio (1567-1643): Monteverdi, Claudio (1567-1643)
Morales Cristobal de (1500-1553): Cristobal de Morales (1500-1553)
Morricone, Ennio : Ennio Morricone
Moszkowski, Moritz (1854 -1925): Moritz Mozkowski
Mossolov Alexander (1900 - 1973): Alexander Mossolov
Mozart, Leopold (1719-1787): Leopold Mozart
Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus (1756-1781): Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Muffat, Georg (1653-1704): Georg Muffat
Muffat, Gottlieb: Gottlieb Muffat
Muhly, Nico: Nico Muhly
Mukhatov (Muhadow), Veli (Velimuhamed) (1916 - 2005): Veli (Velimuhamed) Mukhatov (Muhadow) (1916 - 2005)
Murail, Tristan (1947-): Tristan Murail
Musgrave, Thea: Thea Musgrave
Mussorgsky, Modest (1839-1881): Modest Mussorgsky
Myaskovsky: Nicolai Myaskovsky
Myslivecek, Josef (1737 - 1781): Josef Mysliveček (1737 - 1781)

Nancarrow, Conlon (1912-1997): Conlon Nancarrow
Nápravník, Eduard Francevič (1839 - 1916): Eduard Francevič Nápravník (1839 - 1916)
Nagovitsin, Vyacheslav Lavrent'yevich (1939- ): Vyacheslav Lavrent'yevich Nagovitsin (born 21 December 1939)
Nicolai, Otto (1810-1849): Otto Nicolai
Nielsen, Carl (1865-1931): Carl Nielsen
Nielsen, Ludolf : Ludolf Nielsen
Neitzsche, Friedrich (1844 - 1900): Friedrich Neitzsche
Nikolayeva, Tatyana Petrovna (1924 - 1993): Tatyana Petrovna Nikolayeva (1924 - 1993)
Nishimura, Akira (1953- ): Akira Nishimura
Nono, Luigi (1924-1990): Luigi Nono (1924 - 1990)
Nordheim, Arne: Arne Nordheim
Nørgård, Per (1932-): Per Nørgård
Norman, Andrew: Andrew Norman (1979)
Norman, Ludvig : Ludvig Norman
Noskowski, Zygmunt : Zygmunt Noskowski
Novak: Vítězslav Novák
Nowakowsky, David (1848 - 1921): David Nowakowsky (1848 - 1921)
Nowowiejski, Feliks : Feliks Nowowiejski
Nyman, Michael (1944-): Michael Nyman

Obrecht: Jacob Obrecht
Ockeghem, Johannes (1410-1497): Ockeghem
Offenbach, Jacques (1819-1880): Jacques Offenbach (1819 - 1880)
Olsson, Otto : Otto Olsson
Onslow: George Onslow (1784 - 1853)
Orff: Carl Orff
Ornstein: Leo Ornstein
Ortiz, Diego (1510 - 1570): Diego Ortiz 1510 - 1570
Oswald, James: James Oswald 1710-1769
Ota, Bogdan: Bogdan Alin Ota
Ovchinnikov, Vyacheslav Aleksandrovich (1936- ): Vyacheslav Aleksandrovich Ovchinnikov (born 1936)

Pabst, Paul : Paul Pabst
Pachelbel: Pachelbel anyone?
Paderewski: Ignacy Jan Paderewski
Paganini: Niccolo Paganini
Paine, John Knowles: American Composer Corner: John Knowles Paine
Palestrina: Palestrina
Palmgren, Selim : Selim Palmgren
Pandolfi Mealli, Giovanni Antonio (c. 1630-1660/70): Giovanni Antonio Pandolfi Mealli
Panufnik, Andrzej (1914-1991): Andrzej Panufnik
Papandopulo, Boris (1906-1991): Boris Papandopulo
Pareyón, Gabriel (1974-): Gabriel Pareyón
Parish-Alvars, Elias (1808-1849): Elias Parish Alvars
Parmegiani, Bernard (1927-2013): Bernard Parmegiani
Parry, Hubart (1848-1918): Sir Hubert Parry
Parsadanian, Boris Khristoforovich (1925 - 1997): Boris Khristoforovich Parsadanian (1925 - 1997)
Pashkevich (Paskevich), Vasily Alexeyevich (1742 - 1797): Vasily Alexeyevich Pashkevich (Paskevich) (1742 - 1797)
Pasternak, Boris Leonidovich (1890 - 1960): Boris Leonidovich Pasternak (1890 - 1960)
Pärt, Arvo (1935-): Arvo Pärt
Partch, Harry (1901-1974): Harry Partch
Pasieczny, Marek: Marek Pasieczny
Pavlova, Alla (1952- ): Alla Pavlova (born 13 July 1952)
Penderecki, Krzysztof (1933-): Krysztof Penderecki
Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista (1710-1736): Giovanni Battista Draghi (better known as Pergolesi)
Perosi, Lorenzo (1872 - 1956): Lorenzo Perosi (1872 - 1956)
Pérotin: Pérotin
Perry, William: American Composer Corner: William Perry
Persichetti, Vincent Ludwig (1915-1987): Vincent Persichetti
Peterson-Berger, Wilhelm : Wilhelm Peterson-Berger
Petrassi, Goffredo (1904 - 2003): Goffredo Petrassi
Petrov, Andrey Pavlovich (1930 - 2006): Andrey Pavlovich Petrov (1930 - 2006)
Pettersson, Allan: Allan Pettersson
Phillips, Peter (1560 - 1628): Peter Phillips (1560 - 1628)
Piazzolla: Ástor Piazzolla
Pingoud, Ernest (1887 - 1942): Ernest Pingoud (1887 - 1942)
Pinto, George Frederick (1786-1806): George Frederick Pinto (1786-1806)
Pintscher, Matthias (1971-): Matthias Pintscher (b. 1971)
Piston, Walter (1894-1976): Walter Piston
Pletnev, Mikhail Vasilievich (1957- ): Mikhail Vasilievich Pletnev (14 april 1957)
Polevá (Poleváya), Victoria Vita (1962- ): Victoria Vita Polevá (Poleváya) (born 11 september 1962)
Polovinkin, Leonid Alekseevich (1894 - 1949): Leonid Alekseevich Polovinkin (1894 - 1949)
Popov: Gavriil Popov
Porpora, Nicola (1686-1768) : Nicola Porpora
Porumbescu, Ciprian: Ciprian Porumbescu
Potter, Cipriani : Cipriani Potter
Poulenc, Francis (1899-1963): Francis Poulenc
Pran Nath (1918-1996): Pandit Pran Nath
Price, Florence Beatrice : Florence Beatrice Price
Prokofiev, Sergei (1891-1953): Sergei Prokofiev
Protopopov, Sergei (1893-1954): Sergei Protopopov (1893-1954)
Puccini, Giacomo (1858-1924): Giacomo Puccini
Pucihar, Blaz: Blaz Pucihar
Purcell, Henry (1659-1695): Henry Purcell

Quantz, Johann Joachim (1697-1773): Johann Joachim Quantz
Quilter: Roger Quilter


----------



## mmsbls

*Composer Guestbook Index: (R - S)*

Rachmaninoff: Rachmaninoff
Radigue, Éliane: Éliane Radigue
Raff, Joachim: Joachim Raff
Raitio, Väinö (1891-1945): Väinö Raitio
Rakov, Nikolai Petrovich (1908 - 1990): Nikolai Petrovich Rakov (1908 - 1990)
Rameau: Jean-Philippe Rameau
Ramírez, Ariel (1921-2010): Ariel Ramírez
Raskatov, Alexander Mikhailovich (1953- ): Alexander Mikhailovich Raskatov (born 9 march 1953)
Rautavaara: Einojuhani Rautavaara
Ravel: Ravel
Rawsthorne, Alan (1905-1971): Alan Rawsthorne (1905 - 1971)
Rebel: Jean-Féry Rebel
Reber, Napoléon Henri : Napoléon Henri Reber
Rebikov, Vladimir Ivanovich (1866 - 1920): Vladimir Ivanovich Rebikov (1866 - 1920)
Reger: Max Reger
Reich: Steve Reich
Reicha: Anton Reicha
Reimann, Aribert: Aribert Reimann
Reinecke: Carl Reinecke
Respighi, Ottorino (1879-1936): Ottorino Respighi
Richter, Franz Xaver (1709-1789): Franz Xaver Richter
Richter, Sviatoslav Teofilovich (1915 - 1997): Sviatoslav Teofilovich Richter (1915 - 1997)
Ries: Ferdinand Ries
Rieti, Vittorio: Rieti, Vittorio
Rietz, Julius : Julius Rietz
Rigel: Henri-Joseph Rigel
Rihm, Wolfgang (1952-): Wolfgang Rihm
Riley, Terry (1935-): Terry Riley (1935-)
Rimsky-Korsakov, Nicolai (1844-1908): Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov
Rizza, Margaret: Margaret Rizza
Rodrigo: Joaquin Rodrigo
Romberg, Bernhard Heinrich : Bernhard Heinrich Romberg
Romitelli, Fausto: Fausto Romitelli (1963 - 2004)
Röntgen, Julius : Julius Röntgen
Rore, Cipriano de (1515/6-1565): Rore, Cipriano de (1515/6-1565)
Rorem: ned rorem
Rosauro: Ney Rosauro
Rosetti, Antonio: http://www.talkclassical.com/11816-antonio-rosetti.html
Roslavets, Nikolai Andreevich (1881 - 1944): Nikolai Andreevich Roslavets (1881 - 1944)
Rossini, Gioachino Antonio (1792-1868): Rossini, Gioacchino (1792-1868)
Rott: Hans Rott
Rousseau, Jean-Jacques (1712-1778): Jean-Jacques Rousseau
Roussel: Albert Roussel
Rozsa: Miklos Rozsa
Rubbra: Edmund Rubbra
Rubinstein, Anton: Anton Rubinstein
Rubinstein, Nikolai Grigoryevich (1835 - 1881): Nikolai Grigoryevich Rubinstein (1835 - 1881)
Rueda, Jesús (1961-): Jesus Rueda
Rufinatscha, Johann : Johann Rufinatscha
Ruggles, Carl (1876-1971): Ruggles, Carl (1876-1971)
Rutter, John: John Rutter
Rzewski, Frederic (193 Frederic Rzewski

Saariaho, Kaija (1952-): Kaija Saariaho
Sabaneyev, Leonid Leonidovich (1881 - 1968): Leonid Leonidovich Sabaneyev (1881 - 1968)
Sæverud, Harald (1892-1992): Norways Pride: Saeverud
Saint-Saëns, Charles-Camille (1835-1921): Camille Saint-Saëns
Sainte-Colombe (c.1640-1700): Jean de Sainte-Colombe
Salieri, Antonio (1750-1825): Antonio Salieri
Salmanov, Vadim Nikolayevich (1912 - 1978): Vadim Nikolayevich Salmanov (1912 - 1978)
Salonen, Esa-Pekka (195: Esa-Pekka Salonen
Sammartini, Giovanni Battista (c.1700-1775): Giovanni Battista Sammartini
Sarti, Giuseppe (1729 - 1802): Giuseppe Sarti (1729 - 1802)
Saryan, Ghazaros (Lazarus) (1920 - 1998): Ghazaros (Lazarus) Saryan (1920 - 1998)
Satie, Erik (1866-1925): Erik Satie
Saunders, Rebecca (1967-): Rebecca Saunders
Saygun, Ahmed Adnan (1907-1991): Ahmed Adnan Saygun
Scarlatti, Alessandro (1660 - 1725): Alessandro Scarlatti (1660 - 1725)
Scarlatti, Domenico (1685-1757): Domenico Scarlatti
Scelsi, Giacinto (1905-1988): Giacinto Scelsi
Schafer, R. Murray (1913- ): R. Murray Schafer
Scharweka: Franz Xaver Scharweka
Scheidt, Samuel (1587 - 1654): Samuel Scheidt (1587 - 1654)
Scherber, Martin : Martin Scherber
Schmelzer, Johann Heinrich (1620 - 1683): Johann Heinrich Schmelzer (1620 - 1683)
Schmitt: Florent Schmitt
Schnittke: Alfred Schnittke
Schoenberg, Arnold (1874-1951): Arnold Schoenberg (1874 - 1951)
Schreker: Franz Schreker
Schubert: Franz Schubert
Schulhoff, Erwin (1894-1942): Erwin Schulhoff
Schuller, Gunther (1925-2015): Gunther Schuller - RIP
Schumann, Robert: Robert Schumann
Schumann, William: William Schuman
Schütz, Heinrich (1585 - 1672): Heinrich Schütz (1585 - 1672)
Schwartz, Isaac Iosifovich (1923-2009): Isaac Iosifovich Schwartz (1923-2009)
Schytte, Ludvig : Ludvig Schytte
Sciarrino: Salvatore Sciarrino
Scriabin, Alexander: Alexander Scriabin
Scriabin Julian Aleksandrovich (1908 - 1919): Julian Aleksandrovich Scriabin (1908 - 1919)
Sculthorpe: Peter Sculthorpe
Seeger, Ruth Crawford: Ruth Crawford Seeger
Seixas, Carlos: Carlos Seixas
Serov, Alexander Nikolayevich (1820 - 1871): Alexander Nikolayevich Serov (1820 - 1871)
Sessions, Roger (1896-1985): Roger Sessions
Sgambati, Giovanni : Giovanni Sgambati
Shakhidi, Tolib-khon (1946- ): Tolib-khon Shakhidi (born 13 March 1946)
Shapero, Harold (1920-2013): Shapero, Harold (1920-2013)
Shaporin, Yuri Alexandrovich (1887 - 1966): Yuri Alexandrovich Shaporin (1887 - 1966)
Shaw, Caroline: Caroline Shaw
Shchedrin, Rodion (1932-): Shchedrin, Rodion (1932-)
Shcherbachov, Vladimir Vladimirovich (Shcherbachyov, Shcherbachev) (1889 - 1952): Vladimir Vladimirovich Shcherbachov (Shcherbachyov, Shcherbachev) (1889 - 1952)
Shchetynsky, Alexander (Shchetinsky) (1960- ): Alexander Shchetynsky (Shchetinsky) (born 22 June 1960)
Shebalin, Vissarion Yakovlevich (1902 - 1963): Vissarion Yakovlevich Shebalin (1902 - 1963)
Sheppard, John (1515 - 1558): John Sheppard (1515 - 1558)
Sheng, Bright: Bright Sheng 1955-
Shostakovich, Dmitri Dmitriyevich (1906-1975): Dmitri Shostakovich
Shtoharenko, Andriy (1902 - 1992): Andriy Shtoharenko (1902 - 1992)
Sibelius, Jean (1865-1957): Jean Sibelius
Sidelnikov, Nikolai Nikolayevich (1930 - 1992): Nikolai Nikolayevich Sidelnikov (1930 - 1992)
Siloti (Ziloti), Alexander Ilyich (1863 - 1945): Alexander Ilyich Siloti (Ziloti) (1863 - 1945)
Silvestrov, Valentyn Vasylyovych (1937-): Valentin Silvestrov
Simpson, Mark (1988- ): Mark Simpson (1988- )
Simpson, Robert (1921-1997): Robert Simpson
Sinding, Christian August : Christian August Sinding
Sinyavina (Senyavina), Yekaterina Alexeyevna (died 1784): Yekaterina Alexeyevna Sinyavina (Senyavina) (died 1784)
Skalkottas: Nikos Skalkottas
Skrowaczewski, Stanislaw (1923-): Skrowaczewski, Stanislaw
Slonimsky, Sergei Mikhailovich (1932- ): Sergei Mikhailovich Slonimsky (born 12 august 1932)
Smetana, Bedřich (1824-1884): Bedrich Smetana
Smith, Stuart Saunders: Stuart Saunders Smith
Smyth, Ethel : Ethel Smyth
Soler, Padre Antonio (1729-1783): Padre Antonio Soler
Sor, Ferndando: Fernando Sor
Sorabji, Kaikhosru: Kaikhosru Shapurji Sorabji
Spinei, Cristina: Cristina Spinei
Spohr, Louis: Louis Spohr
Stamitz, Carl: Carl Stamitz (1745-1801)
Stamitz, Johann: Johann Stamitz
Stanchinsky, Alexei Vladimirovich (1888 - 1914): Alexei Vladimirovich Stanchinsky (1888 - 1914)
Stanford, Charles Villiers: Charles Villiers Stanford
Stanley, John 1712-1786): John Stanley 1712-1786
Steen-Andersen, Simon: Simon Steen-Andersen
Steinberg, Maximilian Osseyevich (1883 - 1946): Maximilian Osseyevich Steinberg (1883 - 1946)
Stenhammar: Wilhelm Stenhammar
Still, William Grant: http://www.talkclassical.com/5843-american-composer-corner-william.html
Stockhausen, Karlheinz: Stockhausen, Karlheinz
Strauss, Johann II: Johann Strauss II
Straus, Oscar : Oscar Straus
Strauss, Richard: Richard Strauss
Stravinsky: Igor Stravinsky
Strong, George Templeton: George Templeton Strong
Strozzi, Barbara c.1619 - 1677: Barbara Strozzi c.1619 - 1677
Suchon, Eugen (1908 - 1993): Eugen Suchon - great Slovak 20th century composer
Suk: Josef Suk
Sullivan, Arthur (1842-1900): Arthur Sullivan
Sumera: Lepo Sumera
Surinach: Carlos Surinach
Svendsen, Johan (1840-1911): Johan Svendsen (1840-1911)
Sverdlov-Ashkenazy, Vladimir (1976- ): Vladimir Sverdlov-Ashkenazy (born 1976)
Svetlanov, Yevgeny Fyodorovich (1928 - 2002): Yevgeny Fyodorovich Svetlanov (1928 - 2002)
Sviridov, Georgy (1915-1998): Georgy V. Sviridov (Russian composer)
Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon: Jan Pieterszoon Sweelinck
Sykulski, Jacek: Polish composer - Jacek Sykulski
Szántó, Tivadar: Tivadar Szántó
Szymanowski (K): Karol Szymanowski
Szymanowski (P): Pawel SzymanskiTabakova, Dobrinka (1980-): Dobrinka Tabakova


----------



## Taggart

*Composer Guestbook Index: (T - Z)*

Takemitsu: Toru Takemitsu
Tallis: Thomas Tallis
Tan Dun: Tan Dun
Taneyev, Segei: Sergey Taneyev
Taneyev, Alexander Sergeyevich (1850 -1918): Alexander Sergeyevich Taneyev (1850 -1918)
Tarnopolsky, Vladimir Grigoryevich (1955- ): Vladimir Grigoryevich Tarnopolsky (born 30 April 1955)
Tarrega: Francisco Tarrega
Tartini: Giussepe Tartini
Tausig, Karol: Karol Tausig
Tavener, John (1490-1545): John Taverner 1490 - 1545
Tchaikovsky, Boris Alexandrovich (1925 - 1996): Boris Alexandrovich Tchaikovsky (1925 - 1996)
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich (1840-1893): Tchaikovsky
Tcherepnin: Alexander Tcherepnin
Telemann: Georg Philipp Telemann
Tellefsen, Thomas : Thomas Tellefsen
Tenney, James (1934 - 2008): James Tenney
Teplov, Grigory Nikolayevich (1717 - 1779): Grigory Nikolayevich Teplov (1717 - 1779)
Theodorakis, Mikis: Mikis Theodorakis
Thomson: American Composer Corner: Virgil Thomson
Thorvaldsdottir, Anna: Anna S. Þorvaldsdóttir
Tippett: Sir Michael Tippett
Tishchenko, Boris: Boris Tishchenko
Titz (Tietz, Dietz), Anton Ferdinand (1742 - 1811): Anton Ferdinand Titz (Tietz, Dietz) (1742 - 1811)
Toch: Ernst Toch
Torn, David (1953-): David Torn
Tower, Joan: Joan Tower
Tubin: Eduard Tubin
Tuma, Frantisek Ignac Antonin (1704-1774): František Ignác Antonín Tůma (1704 - 1774)
Tuur: Erkki-Sven Tüür
Tyberg, Marcel : Marcel Tyberg
Tveitt: Geirr Tveitt

Uccellini, Marco (1603 or 1610 till 1680): Marco Uccellini (1603 or 1610 till 1680)
Uematsu, Nobuo: Nobuo Uematsu
Ullmann, Viktor: Viktor Ullmann
Ustvolskaya, Galina: Galina Ustvolskaya

Valentini, Giuseppi (1681-1753): Giuseppi Valentini
Van Dieren: bernard van dieren
Vaňhal (Wanhal), Johann Baptist (1739-1813): J.K. Vaňhal / Wanhal
van Gilse, Jan : Jan van Gilse
Varèse, Edgard (1883-1965):Edgard Varèse
Vasilenko, Sergei Nikiforovich (1872 - 1956): Sergei Nikiforovich Vasilenko (1872 - 1956)
Vasks, Pēteris (1946-): Pēteris Vasks
Vaughan-Williams, Ralph (1872-1958): Ralph Vaughan-Williams
Vavilov, Vladimir Fyodorovich (1925 - 1973): Vladimir Fyodorovich Vavilov (1925 - 1973)
Vedel, Artemy (c1767 - 1808): Artemy Vedel (ca. 1767 - 1808)
Vellones, Pierre: Pierre Vellones (1889 - 1939)
di Venezia, Anna Bon (c1739 - ?): Anna Bon di Venezia (ca. 1739 - ?)
Ventadorn, Bernart de: Bernart de Ventadorn (1130-1140 - 1190-1200)
Veprik, Alexander Moiseyevich (1899 - 1958): Alexander Moiseyevich Veprik (1899 - 1958)
Veracini, Francesco Maria (1690 - 1768): Francesco Maria Veracini
Verdi, Giuseppe (1813-1901): Giuseppe Verdi
Verhulst, Johannes : Johannes Verhulst
Vermeulen, Matthijs (1888 - 1967): Matthijs Vermeulen (1888 - 1967)
Victoria, Tomás Luis de: Tomás Luis de Victoria
Vierne: Louis Vierne (1870-1937)
Vieuxtemps,Henri (1820-1881): Henri Vieuxtemps (1820-1881)
Villa-Lobos: Heitor Villa-Lobos (1887-1959)
Vinci, Leonardo (1690-1730) : Leonardo Vinci (1690-1730)
Vine, Carl: Carl Vine
Vītols, Jāzeps (1863 - 1948): Jāzeps Vītols (1863 - 1948)
Vitry, Philippe de (1291 - 1361): Philippe de Vitry (1291 - 1361)
Vivaldi: Antonio Vivaldi
Vivier: Claude Vivier
Vladigerov, Pancho: Pancho Vladigerov
Vlasov, Vladimir Alexandrovich (1903 - 1986): Vladimir Alexandrovich Vlasov (1903 - 1986)
Volans: Kevin Volans
Vogler, Georg Joseph: Georg Joseph Vogler (1749 - 1814)
Volkmann, Robert : Robert Volkmann
von Hausegger, Siegmund : Siegmund von Hausegger
von Reznicek, Emil : Emil von Reznicek
Von Winter, Peter : Peter Von Winter
Vorisek, Jan Vaclav Hugo : Jan Vaclav Hugo Vorisek
Vulpius, Melchior : Actung please Important composer not to be missed Melchior Vulpius Amazing!
Vustin, Alexander Kuzmich (Voustin , Wustin) (1943- ): Alexander Kuzmich Vustin (Voustin , Wustin) (born 24 april 1943)

Wagner, Richard (1813-1883): Richard Wagner
Wakhévitch, Igor: Igor Wakhévitch
Walter, August : August Walter
Walther, Johann Gottfried (1684 - 1748): Johann Gottfried Walther (1684 - 1748)
Walther, Johann Jakob (1650 - 1717): Johann Jakob Walther (1650 - 1717)
Walton, Walton (1902-1983): William Walton (1902-1983)
Warlock, Peter (1894-1930) aka Heseltine, Philp Arnold : Philip Heseltine "Peter Warlock"
Waters, Roger: Do you consider Roger Waters a classical composer?
Waxman, Franz (1906-1967): Franz Waxman
Weber, Carl Maria von (1786-1826): Carl Maria von Weber
Webern, Anton (1883-1945): Anton Webern
Weckmann, Mathias (1616 - 1674): Mathias Weckmann (1616 - 1674)
Weelkes, Thomas (1576-1623): Thomas Weelkes (1576-1623)
Westbrook: Kate Westbrook
Weill: Kurt Weill (1900-1950)
Weinberg: Mieczyslaw Weinberg
Weiner, Leó : Leó Weiner
Weiss, Sylvius Leopold: Sylvius Leopold Weiss
Wert, Giaches de (1535 - 1596): Giaches de Wert (1535 - 1596)
Wetz, Richard : Richard Wetz
Whitacre, Eric (1970-): Eric Whitacre
Widor: Charles Marie Widor
Wieniawski (H): Henryk Wieniawski
Wieniawski (J): Józef Wieniawski
Wiklund, Adolf : Adolf Wiklund
Willan, Healey : Healey Willan
Williams, John (1932 - ): John Williams
Wilms, Johann Wilhelm : Johann Wilhelm Wilms
Winding, August : August Winding
Winter-Hjelm, Otto : Otto Winter-Hjelm
Witt, Friedrich : Friedrich Witt
Wolf, Ernst Wilhelm: Ernst Wilhelm Wolf
Wolf-Ferrari, Ermanno : Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari
Wolf, Hugo: Hugo Wolf
Wourinen, Charles: Charles Wuorinen
Wranitzky: Paul Wranitzky
Wyschnegradsky, Ivan Alexandrovich (1893 - 1979): Ivan Alexandrovich Wyschnegradsky (1893 - 1979)

Xenakis: Iannis Xenakis
Ximénez, José 1601-1672: José Ximénez, 1601-1672
Xu Shuya (1961-): Xu Shuya (1961-)

Yagling, Victoria (1946 - 2011): Victoria Yagling (1946 - 2011)
Yakimenko, Fidor (Théodore Akimenko) (1876-1945): Fidor Yakimenko (Théodore Akimenko) (1876-1945)
Yarullin, Färit (1914 - 1943): Färit Yarullin (1914 - 1943)
Yim, Jay Alan (195: Jay Alan Yim
Yin Chengzong: Yin
Yoshimatsu, Takashi: Takashi Yoshimatsu
Yost, Michèl (1754 - 1786): Michèl Yost (1754 - 1786)
Young, La Monte (1935-): La Monte Young (1935 - )
Yun Isang: Isang Yun

Zaderatsky, Vsevolod Petrovich (1891 - 1953): Vsevolod Petrovich Zaderatsky (1891 - 1953)
Zani, Andrea: Andrea Zani (1696 - 1757)
Zappa, Frank: Frank Zappa
Zarebski: Juliusz Zarębski
Zelenka: Jan Dismas Zelenka
Zelenski: Władysław Żeleński
Zemlinsky: Alexander von Zemlinsky
Zhiganov, Nazib Gayazovich (1911 - 1988): Nazib Gayazovich Zhiganov (1911 - 1988)
Zimerman, Bernd Alois: Bernd Alois Zimmermann
Zinovjev, Sauli (198: Sauli Zinovjev
Zipoli, Domenico (1688 - 1726) Domenico Zipoli (1688 - 1726)
Zivkovic, Djuro (1975 - ): Djuro Zivkovic (1975-)
Zorn, John (1953-): John Zorn
Zolotukhin, Vladimir (1936 - 2010): Vladimir Zolotukhin (1936 - 2010)

Les Six: Les Six


----------

